# Coming back



## neebs (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi all! 

I'm building a house in the spring and wanted to incorporate an aquarium into the design (I.e. in wall). I've had a red sea max and a cad lights tank before, but I think a high end custom build is what I'm looking for here. If anyone can make referrals or suggestions it would be helpful.

Thanks
Muneeb

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## neebs (Dec 2, 2011)

neebs said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm building a house in the spring and wanted to incorporate an aquarium into the design (I.e. in wall). I've had a red sea max and a cad lights tank before, but I think a high end custom build is what I'm looking for here. If anyone can make referrals or suggestions it would be helpful.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to add that I've not had a tank for 3 - 4 years now, so if there is anything that has really changed during that time I'd be interesting to learn. The only thing I've noticed is that coral seems to have gotten more expensive.

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Corals have gotten expensive from high demand since Indo has closed their export.

Custom I suggest Miracles if you are going to lead the project.

If you require consultation on system design and every possible option to consider in the build (controller system, fish room, auto water changes, etc), locally I suggest Frank Aguirre of AcuaProf. He can supply you with schematics (he'll be contacting me for that sort of work ) that either he or you can price out. 

I've gotten out of the aquarium biz May'18 for a full time eng position and Frank is the only one that i am confident with to continue stewardship of my clients system and they feel comfortable with him and his skill set. We've known and worked with each other on our respective projects for almost 20 years.

Cost for consult, time, design submission will not be cheap but that cost is minimal compared to the completed project cost (less livestock) for something that you don't have to consider changing or upgrading due to some of the shoddy "ultimate systems" of a rotten bag of goods clients have been sold on and continued loss of livestock.

As you have time for getting the aquarium project costed out, get a few quotes with a few companies, compare apples to apples in their quote list. You will get varied $s but you have to see what is being quoted. If it's "LED lights", well...it could be a Chinese Black Box or EcoTech Radions G4Pro or GHL Mitras LX7206...details are everything when it comes to that amount of $.

Ask LOTS of questions. 

Find a company that you feel 100% comfortable with and willing to take you to see their client systems.

HTH


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

If you are looking for an aquarium builder - NAFB on Kingston Rd. has built my last 4 tanks. (84x28x30, 4 foot 75 gallon, 30x30x30 cube and a 10 gallon nano). If you know what you want - probably the best value. Never had any issues with the builds.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

This is a house installed aquarium, I strongly recommend Frank Aquirre of AquaProf Aquarium. I know frank personally, he is a reliable person. Yes it might not be cheap, but he can design build what you want. Frank often constructs large aquarium for house. Suggest call him, let him offer what he can do for you and then decide.


----------



## neebs (Dec 2, 2011)

wtac said:


> Corals have gotten expensive from high demand since Indo has closed their export.
> 
> Custom I suggest Miracles if you are going to lead the project.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the very thoughtful and helpful answer.

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------

